# The Top 7 Threats To America’s Power Grid



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am not surprised to see the EPA, aging infastructure and tree rats as being on the list.

Lights Out: Top 7 Threats To America's Power Grid | The Daily Caller


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, they are all threats, but where is plain old WEATHER ? It has been responsible for wider power outages than squirrels, for pete's sake!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Yes, they are all threats, but where is plain old WEATHER ? It has been responsible for wider power outages than squirrels, for pete's sake!


Good point. Maybe they list issues that can be mitigated?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Global Warming.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Global Warming.


Absolutely. The fake war on nature is the reason Obama cited for bankrupting our coal powered power generators. Another angle from which he is destroying the nation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Absolutely. The fake war on nature is the reason Obama cited for bankrupting our coal powered power generators. Another angle from which he is destroying the nation.


Thank you Denton!

My belief is that the sham called Global Warming is the #1 danger to our once inexpensive and efficient power sources. Via increased regulatory costs, we are all paying more for a product that is relatively inexpensive to produce. Our government hasn't made it cleaner, or more efficient in well over 25 years yet they continue to enact stupid regulations that drive up our cost and do nothing but help increase tax revenue for the Feds for more wealth redistribution.

Sham, Sham, Shame on our government!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Thank you Denton!
> 
> My belief is that the sham called Global Warming is the #1 danger to our once inexpensive and efficient power sources. Via increased regulatory costs, we are all paying more for a product that is relatively inexpensive to produce. Our government hasn't made it cleaner, or more efficient in well over 25 years yet they continue to enact stupid regulations that drive up our cost and do nothing but help increase tax revenue for the Feds for more wealth redistribution.
> 
> Sham, Sham, Shame on our government!


I got a wager to make with you, Slippy, since climate change is apparently a "sham".

I will bet you, right now, that this winter goes down as one of the top 10 warmest winters in US history. You can choose your source for information from NOAA, NASA or Weather.com (which is NOT run by the government).

I win, you change your profile tagline to ANYTHING I want (within the rules of the board), if you win I will do the same.

"Money where your mouth is" time.

Why do I make this bet? Because there are no more snowmobiles where I live. They are as extinct as dinosaurs. In the 70's & 80's we rode them from the first week of December until March. Now? Extinct.

Why? We don't get enough snow to use them any more.

I don't believe the government, but I do believe my own dad-gum eyes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I will bet you, right now, that this winter goes down as one of the top 10 warmest winters in US history. You can choose your source for information from NOAA, NASA or Weather.com (which is NOT run by the government)...


Come'on SnP, you know that a single winter's weather is not the same as climate. The bet's unfair.

But your point about the snowmobiles is interesting. I seem to remember a lot more snow when I was a kid.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Climate change is absolutely true. The earth has been warming and cooling, pretty much doing whatever Mother Nature wants for millions of years. As far as man's influence goes on this? That is the lie being sold by the UN, progressives/socialists and otherwise green perpetraitors.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It was a heat wave this morning at -18. That was air temp not windchill temperature. Warmest winter where the heck is that??

Sure we had a lot more snow years ago. When all our power was coal based. Fun how that works.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, pretty warm in MN as well. -9 this morning on the drive into work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I got a wager to make with you, Slippy, since climate change is apparently a "sham".
> 
> I will bet you, right now, that this winter goes down as one of the top 10 warmest winters in US history. You can choose your source for information from NOAA, NASA or Weather.com (which is NOT run by the government).
> 
> ...


SnP,

My very good friend!

First, there used to be 8 Track players and cassettes all over the place, all the kool kids had them in their '74 Trans Ams! Now, no more 8 Track players or cassettes anywhere to be found!

"What does that have to do with the price of tea in China, Slippy"...you may axe?

Well, I'll tell you. China is a fur piece from your little slice of heaven in big MO. The planet Earth is roughly 197 million Square miles, approx 30% is land and 70% water.

Scientists cannot agree if eggs/butter/red meat etc are good for you or bad for you, so I don't believe much of what the media reports (as you have told us many times) so how in the world does anyone believe that because I crank my big ole 4WD pickumup truck that little ole me is causing ice to melt in the northern solar plexis? Hmmmmmm? (I threw in the word "solar plexis" to make myself sound more professorial )

Anyway, Mr Show Me State Dweller sans Snowmobiles...where are all the 8 track players and cassettes? Hmmmm?

So in summation, Que Up the Marisa Tomei character in My Cousin Vinny...

Its a bullshit question, nobody can answer this! HaHaHa




(Slippy walks away giggling like a madman)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> SnP (clipped for brevity)
> 
> Its a bullshit question, nobody can answer this! HaHaHa
> 
> ...


So you are not willing to bet me that this winter is one of the 10 warmest in recorded history in the USA?

Additionally, if you think snowmobiles are like 8-tracks, then you sure as heck don't live in snow country... in 2012, 48,689 snowmobiles were sold in the U.S. There are 1.4 million registered snowmobiles in the US, and many more that are not registered (beaters).

What's changing is where they are used because snowfall patterns have changed. If we get 1 foot of snow here over a winter, it's unusual. 25 years ago, we got 5 one-foot storms a year. Just sayin.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> So you are not willing to bet me that this winter is one of the 10 warmest in recorded history in the USA?
> 
> Additionally, if you think snowmobiles are like 8-tracks, then you sure as heck don't live in snow country... in 2012, 48,689 snowmobiles were sold in the U.S. There are 1.4 million registered snowmobiles in the US, and many more that are not registered (beaters).
> 
> What's changing is where they are used because snowfall patterns have changed. If we get 1 foot of snow here over a winter, it's unusual. 25 years ago, we got 5 one-foot storms a year. Just sayin.


I generally only bet on 3 things;

1.) Arm Wrestling
2.) Throwing Contests where we throw against each other using our non-dominant hand; footballs, baseballs, rocks, 8 lbs weights, doesn't matter. If you can throw it, I'll bet you on it. 
3.) This stupid bar trick that I do moving one hand in a circular motion forward and the other hand in a circular motion backwards. Very few people can do it sober let alone drunk..

But I'll bet you in this one if you like. The problem is, as I poorly attempted to point out, is that we will most likely never find the science to back up each other''s side of the bet. For every scientist that claims one thing about "global warming", you can find another scientist that claims the opposite or contrary findings.

(Disclaimer) I used to bet on beer chugging contests, but my specialty was out of a 12 oz mug. I don't think I ever lost. Kenny Stabler used to own a cowboy dive bar in the ******* Riviera and as a 17 year old, I took many an older man's money tossing back cold beers out of frozen mugs. Made my parents real proud when my buddy DLS flipped his brother's car coming back from a honky tonk late one September night...or was it morning?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I got a wager to make with you, Slippy, since climate change is apparently a "sham".
> 
> I will bet you, right now, that this winter goes down as one of the top 10 warmest winters in US history. You can choose your source for information from NOAA, NASA or Weather.com (which is NOT run by the government).
> 
> ...


Your dad gum eyes havent been around even as long as we've been recording temps. So, not an accurate unit of measurement. 
Besides so what if it is? That doesnt prove anything


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Save the grid, shoot the squirrels


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's a golden quote (with all of errors pointed out) from CongressThing Shelia Jackson Lee;

_*"Datas (sic) uncover (sic) today give us a clearer portrait of a couple of possible cause (sic) for murder, but let's be clear.. Changes in the atmospheres (sic) and combustibles (sic) also play a roles (sic) in how peoples (sic) are behave (sic). By continuing homicide (sic) and climate changes (sic) we are ascend (sic) ourselves to vulnables (sic), and we cannot deny that, Nor shall we, Nor shall I, Nor shall we all, So say we all (sic). End homicide and end climate change, and we end murder. THIS, we know."*_

https://thehabanerooftexas.wordpress.com/tag/climate-change/

If anybody can figure out what the hell Sheila is talking about, let us know.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SGG said:


> Your dad gum eyes havent been around even as long as we've been recording temps. So, not an accurate unit of measurement.
> Besides so what if it is? That doesnt prove anything


Ummm.... yes it does... isn't it rather obvious that if it's warmer than it was years 40 years ago, then it's warmer than it was 40 years ago?

It's rather like saying if gold is more expensive now than it was in 1976 (when gold was a $133 an ounce as compared to $1095ish today). It just IS.

The thing people may be missing in my argument is I am not in any way stating the WHY... don't assume the WHY... I am just saying the WHAT. It's warmer. The WHY is a totally different discussion.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I generally only bet on 3 things;


I only make bets when it's not gambling... I've already seen the data, even if it goes crazy nuts cold from here on out it's going to be a top-10 warmest, and there's no sign of that happening.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I generally only bet on 3 things;
> 
> 1.) Arm Wrestling
> 2.) Throwing Contests where we throw against each other using our non-dominant hand; footballs, baseballs, rocks, 8 lbs weights, doesn't matter. If you can throw it, I'll bet you on it.
> 3.) This stupid bar trick that I do moving one hand in a circular motion forward and the other hand in a circular motion backwards. Very few people can do it sober let alone drunk..





Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I only make bets when it's not gambling...


I can't argue with you about the average temp in the US, but heck, its cold today and I conclude that I like it warm. 
I prefer to believe the "Why" is simply "Because"...and not man made.

Regardless, that's what I love about my good friend SnP, we be like peas and carrots! :encouragement:


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> SnP,
> 
> My very good friend!
> 
> ...


thanks now I get to ad marisa tomei to my women to dream about this week , I like having a fresh rotation.
marisa tomei is so fine she can make even the gayest man turn straight
yes I trolled this post to state she is a hottie
back to the kiddie pool I go


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I generally only bet on 3 things;
> 
> 1.) Arm Wrestling
> 2.) Throwing Contests where we throw against each other using our non-dominant hand; footballs, baseballs, rocks, 8 lbs weights, doesn't matter. If you can throw it, I'll bet you on it.
> ...


Gonna have to call ya out on this on slip. I have personally witnessed climate change.... just last night. During the Green Bay Minnesota game the temperature rose all the way up to -2F in just the span of the game!

Now to the betting

#1 - Arm wrestling - I don't hold hands with strange men.
#2 - Odd hand throwing - My dominate hand is always free to throw crap because ..... see bet #1
#3 - reverse circular hand trick - I can do it with my hand and my wife's feet or both of her ...... well you get the picture

Now to the real kicker.... When I was a scrawny 18 year old I had a biker buddy who used to take me to all the biker bars .....I stii remember them laughing at the looks of me as I walked in. The bet? The scrawny kid could down a mug of cold beer faster than anyone in the house. I never lost. One long and fast swallow. The biker's usually ended up pissed off and us hauling ass out the front door.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Deep East Texas Electric Coop has the worst grid. Ever. Power goes out if a cricket farts on the line.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

gambit said:


> thanks now I get to ad marisa tomei to my women to dream about this week , I like having a fresh rotation.
> marisa tomei is so fine she can make even the gayest man turn straight
> yes I trolled this post to state she is a hottie
> back to the kiddie pool I go


Damn right she is


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Very drunk when i posted...totally misread the title


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here's a golden quote (with all of errors pointed out) from CongressThing Shelia Jackson Lee;
> 
> _*"Datas (sic) uncover (sic) today give us a clearer portrait of a couple of possible cause (sic) for murder, but let's be clear.. Changes in the atmospheres (sic) and combustibles (sic) also play a roles (sic) in how peoples (sic) are behave (sic). By continuing homicide (sic) and climate changes (sic) we are ascend (sic) ourselves to vulnables (sic), and we cannot deny that, Nor shall we, Nor shall I, Nor shall we all, So say we all (sic). End homicide and end climate change, and we end murder. THIS, we know."*_
> 
> ...


I have been listening to this bitch for years and have yet to figure out what she said. Dumb as a sack of rocks. Now about this 8 track thing........so it's never coming back and I can throw my 5 boxes of 8 tracks away? Damn!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

To be serious, the world is going to do what will do, as it has been for millions of years. It's cyclical. However, a grid attack or failure is one of my top threats. Our grid is all to vulnerable to terrorists, neglect, and just plain old age. A terror attack, in one form or another, is all to easy and you can bet it is on the " to do " list of any terrorist group.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Protect the grid from illegal squirrels


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> ...if a cricket farts on the line.


Well stop pulling on the dad-gum cricket's finger!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Deep East Texas Electric Coop has the worst grid. Ever. Power goes out if a cricket farts on the line.


Ours ain't so bad where I am in ETX. The coop does some pretty good work. Guess it just depends on what area.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Very drunk when i posted...totally misread the title





Ralph Rotten said:


> What was this thread about again?


I didn't even know if i was in the right forum...note to world, I hate liquor I just drink beer, you are not doing me a favor by buying me a shot!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Come'on SnP, you know that a single winter's weather is not the same as climate. The bet's unfair.
> 
> But your point about the snowmobiles is interesting. I seem to remember a lot more snow when I was a kid.


Last snow season, we had the heaviest snowfall on record in this state.

Was the first time that my blower had reached its throwing limit on height of the piles, one shot we got almost four feet, 5 days later another foot.

I did a lot of re-arranging in the cleanup areas last summer to be able to deal with the same or more, so far only two inches this year.

Had to move five cord of wood in the process.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Save the grid, shoot the squirrels


HEY, we lost two substation x-formers in three years from squirrels shorting them out.

They arced out on the standoff insulators, bypassing the fuses, burned out the cores.

We were out 3 days on one and a week on the other.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Ours ain't so bad where I am in ETX. The coop does some pretty good work. Guess it just depends on what area.


I'm from Nacogdoches county, it sucks around that area. Maybe they are doing better though, I moved in May 2010.



> HEY, we lost two substation x-formers in three years from squirrels shorting them out.
> 
> They arced out on the standoff insulators, bypassing the fuses, burned out the cores.
> 
> We were out 3 days on one and a week on the other.


That happened to the transformer outside the house I grew up in a couple times.


----------

